# The struggle of picking a wax..



## imsteven (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello,

I got a black BMW and I want to make it look better, it has some swirls but before I buy a dual-action polisher I want to see how far I can come.

So the car at the moment: 









I was thinking after I clayed it use Black hole as a glaze to fill a bit of the swirls..
Then I need to pick a good wax but I can't really decide what I should pick... :wall:

Poorboys World - Natty's Paste Wax Black
Soft99 - Fusso Coat Dark Wax 12 Months
Soft99 - Extreme Gloss Black Hard Wax 
Or the classic: Collinite - Liquid Insulator Wax No. 845

Hope u guys have some input for me since I don't know it...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I would go with the Poorboys double: Blackhole + Natty black

You can not go wrong with Nattys paste wax. Re-wax every 2 months.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

50 cal glaze is what you need, far better than PB BH at filling.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The Natty black wax does look good


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

my car is black metallic like yours
i would decontaminate/clay first then use a pre wax cleanser with micro abrasives first like autofinesse rejuvenate to remove some of the mild swirls and clean the paint, then autofinesse ultraglaze which will fill some of them and also bring out the flake more than the pre wax cleanser. 
yeh you can also use an all in one like autofinesse tripple that will clean and fill swirls but i found it muted the flake slightly.
then stick a decent wax on top, im using bmd morpheus sample pot at the moment which really makes the flake sparkle in the sun


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Black wax, but it does say it mutes the flake a bit.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll offer something different soft99 scratch clear wax.

I bought some recently from eBay not available in uk and headphones spotted it in a post and he bought some and got pretty impressive results on hiding swirls.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=376910


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This stuff is OK 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4896288


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> 50 cal glaze is what you need, far better than PB BH at filling.


 Second that blows all glazes into the weeds for filling :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As is this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4975170


----------



## imsteven (Apr 24, 2016)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Second that blows all glazes into the weeds for filling :thumb:


Can't really find a retailer in the Netherlands who can sell it to me 
Amazon doesn't ship it to the Netherlands either.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

I would go for Fusso 12 months in this case.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ric325i said:


> I would go for Fusso 12 months in this case.


I second. Fusso fills also very good.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Another vote for natty's black hole and wax here. Goes on easily good beading and shine can't comment on durability as only had it a few weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeno65 (Feb 5, 2016)

You may also consider BH Cleanser Polish + BH Finis-Wax

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

n00b here

but I have a black Audi with similar swirls

Used SRP 
and
Farecla G3 wax

brilliant result, very happy. cheap and easy.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Try a few samples from some of the sponsors on here - ODK, Obsession Wax etc. That way you won't break the bank and haven't committed to a full pot.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

As Hufty said SOFT99 SCRATCH CLEAR WAX for the win
I can't thank him enough for the heads up.
I'd put it up there with those revelation moments like first use with clay or fallout remover!
Truly unbelievable results. 
Beats SRP and Prima Amigo x10

Left door untouched.
Right door just washed dried and then 5 mins with the Soft99 by hand


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

zeno65 said:


> You may also consider BH Cleanser Polish + BH Finis-Wax


This is what I use on my moderately swirled up black metallic Toyota, and it's a great combination.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Fusso soft 99 is a good wax.. I use it on my other half's car

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## crouch74 (Apr 19, 2016)

Poorboys Blackhole which does a very good job of hiding small inperfections but if you want to push the boat out then Anything from Blackfire ( polish or midnight sun wax)


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

For its filling abilities I'm a fan of auto finesse tripple and top this Obsession Evolution and you'll be surprised at the finish


----------

